# Anyone used cheese wax?



## toad94 (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone used cheese wax to preserve their cheese?  If so, where did you get it?  And was it worth the trouble?

Thanks. Chuck


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.cheesemaking.com/RedCheeseWax.html

http://www.leeners.com/cheese/how-to/cheese-making-waxing.shtml

http://kneadfulthingsnow.com/cheesewaxing.aspx

Personally, I haven't but have seen it done; there was a small cheese manufacturer one town away from us growing up in Rodman, NY where dad got all his cheeses from, 30 lb wheels and I used to go with him when he'd pick up 15 - 30 wheels for the store every other week and watch them make the cheese, press it, make the curds, wrap in cheesecloth and dip it, everything; next to smoked meats cheese was my second passion!  Nothing better than some dried beef, ham and bacon and a couple thick slices of Orin Heath's extra sharp cheddar cheese on crackers!  Unfortunately NYS put him out of business as he used only unpasteurized milk and refused to change; another artisan destroyed.  But, I envy your craft if you make cheese, and celebrate it with you regardless!


----------



## toad94 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the links Pops.  I am thinking that vacuum sealing in a bag is just as effective, and a whole lot easier.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 6, 2012)

I totally agree with POPS - use the sealer.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 5, 2012)

I prefer to make the extra effort and wax my smoked hard cheeses as they will continue to age when sealed in cheese wax.  Keep the wax as you use the cheese as it can be used over and over.

Germs are killed at 180°. To prevent mold, heat wax to 225°- 240° or manufacturers suggested temperature.  If taken too high, the waxes flash point may be reached, BE CAREFUL. To prevent pinholes, apply three coats by dipping or brushing the wax on.  To prevent melting the first coat of wax, apply the additional coats at a lower temp, 160°.  Store between 70 and 52 degrees F.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with Mr T

I have actually made cheese .. and worked in a high end cheese shop .. this is the correct way of doing so because it does breath .. Vacuum sealing will work as well but your cheese will not be happy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 if your don't want to use the wax try the cheese wrap .

and if mold appears wash with vodka .. it kills bacteria that caused the mold :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 5, 2012)

Lets see

Eat moldy cheese wash down with a big gulp of vodka

WOOOHOOO

My kind of cheese eating


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 5, 2012)

Rita,

Did not know about the vodka.  Normally scrub or cut then re-wax or oil.  Will use the vodka after cleaning,  and sample along the way to insure it doesn't spoil while exposed to air.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 5, 2012)

WELL Yes cut the mold off the cheese ... more scrape it off then wash with vodka .. and Yes by NO means infect the air around the cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What I usually do is scrape then scrub with the vodka .. then I will let set and air dry before I wrap it so its not slimy


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 5, 2012)

nepas said:


> Lets see
> 
> Eat moldy cheese wash down with a big gulp of vodka
> 
> ...


Well if we did it this way none of us would give two hoots about the mold now would we


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 5, 2012)

nepas said:


> Lets see
> 
> Eat moldy cheese wash down with a big gulp of vodka
> 
> ...


None of us would give two hoots about the mold if we did it this way now would we


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 5, 2012)

nepas said:


> Lets see
> 
> Eat moldy cheese wash down with a big gulp of vodka
> 
> ...




Well if we all just drank the Vodka we wouldn't even notice the mold


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 5, 2012)

I understand.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks


----------

